# Le grand jour est arrivé !!!



## Stance (13 Novembre 2003)

ça y est, C'est un jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche pour moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La FNAC m'a appelé ce matin pour m'annoncer que mon ibook G4 12", mon premier MAC, LE Mac de mon switch est enfin arrivé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vais le chercher ce soir. C'est la folie. J'ai encore du mal à y croire. Dans moins de six heures, je deviendrai MacUser.

Dans six heures, je serais sur Panther.

Je vous tiendrai au courant et vous donnerai des infos sur tout cela. Vivement ce soir.
Finalement, ça n'aura pas été si long que cela vu que je l'ai commandé à la FNAC.

Les jours de mon ancien PC sans âme sont comptés.
Il peut planter tant qu'il veut maintenant puisque je SWITCHE ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Youhou ......gloire à toi Steeve!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vive Apple et ses superbes machines (c'est fou ce que je m'emporte vite, moi)


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (13 Novembre 2003)

Pour une bonne journée, c'est une bonne journée


----------



## Mulder (13 Novembre 2003)

Je dirais même plus : pour une bonne journée...


----------



## Sir (14 Novembre 2003)

Tu nous tiens au courant ?


----------



## stick (14 Novembre 2003)

Bah alors, tjs pas la ??

On t'attend.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2003)

J'suis super content pour toi mais j'en ai marre d'attendre le mien !!!
c'est pas possible ça tous ils ont avant mooOOOOOoooooiiiiii !!!
Je VEEEEEEEEuuuux mon Ibook !!

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 restont ZZZZzzzzen


----------



## Blogiver (14 Novembre 2003)

Le mien a été envoyé aujourd'hui. Dixit l'AppleStore. Wait and see...


----------



## Stance (14 Novembre 2003)

Oh la la la la.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













oh putain...ça fait un choc...(si, si, j'insiste) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon déjà, quand on repart de la FNAC avec l'ibook ma copine et moi, elle commence par me chuchoter dans l'oreille: "le carton de ton mac, il est pas très beau". Je la regarde avec un petit sourire et je lui lance: "ouais, sauf que c'est pas le carton de l'ibook, mais le protège-cartons de l'ibook (je le savais déjà)". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas très beau le carton de l'ibook, quand elle a vu le vrai de retour à la maison, elle disait plus rien, moi non plus d'ailleurs. J'étais comment dire, sur un nuage.

Me voila en train de déballer fébrilement mon premier MAC, un G4 avec Panther s'il vous plaît.

Et là, quand, j'ai vu l'engin, je suis tombé raide dingue (sympa pour la copine). J'avais envie de faire table rase sur mon bureau d'un seul coup de bras (comme dans les films, vous savez, le mec qui envoie tout ballader sur son bureau avec le bras) pour me débarasser de ce satané PC de merde qui ronronne à 4500 décibels.

L'installation royale : une impression d'être pris en main, d'être accompagné du début jusqu'à la fin et surtout de na jamais tomber sur un message débile à la Windows 2000 (remarquez la rime !!!)

Et puis le bruit, enfin je veux dire, le silence : exemplaire. par contre, effectivement le slot-in fait un peu de bruit quand on insère un CD.

A part cela, la chaleur de G4 : je vois pas là.
Etant allé toucher des powerbook plusieurs fois des powerbooks à la FNAC, je trouvais qu'il chauffait pas mal.
Pour l'ibook, c'est diffcile de dire qu'il chauffe. Peut-être un petit peu en-dessous. Mais c'est très léger.

Le design : génial : les deux couleurs vont très bien ensemble. bon bien sûr, le métal des powerbooks fait plus classe. Mias pour le prix, j'étais pas prêt à mettre 750 euros de plus pour l'avoir en alu.

Côté applications, j'ai pas trop eu le temps de me pencher dedans. En tous cas, à ce que j'ai pu voir, ça a l'air hyper cool les liaisons entre les iApps.




en tous cas, je comprends maintenant.
Je trouvais les Macusers un peu prétentieux quand ils ne faisaient que dénigrer Windows.
Eh bien, maintenant, je comprends et c'est tout à fait louable quand on voit Mac OS 10.3.

En fait, ce n'est même pas comparable.

vous ne pouvez imaginer ma joie à l'heure actuelle.


C'est tout simplement génial.

Un bémol : j'ai une connexion ADSL via Tele2 avec un modem USB (ils vont me le changer par un modem ethernet) et j'ai quand même voulu tester l'internet et ça ne fonctionne pas, en fait, j'ai l'impression que le modem USB n'est pas alimenté via le port usb2.
Si vous avez des infos, juste comme ça, histoire d'essayer avant de passer à l'ethernet.


a part cela, je me suis dit : tiens , je vais brancher mon appareil photo numérique sur l'ibook juste pour voir. Il me l'a détecté sans problème, m'a ramené mes photos, j'ai lancé un petit diaporama avec un petit fond musical. RHHAAAAAAAAA...c'est hallucinant la facilité avec laquelle j'ai réalisé cette petite manip.


Je vous raconterai la suite plus tard.


Un switcher heureux


----------



## takamaka (14 Novembre 2003)

La meilleure pub d'Apple, c'est l'enthousiasme des nouveaux switchers à l'image de Stance !

Je te souhaite de prendre bcp de plaisir avec ton nouveau jouet, c'est l'essentiel !


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2003)

Tout à fait d'ac avec toi et félicitation Stance d'avoir eu le courage de franchir le pas, et maintenant Apple te récompense !!

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : toujours pas eu le miens, je commence à désespérer !!


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure pub d'Apple, c'est l'enthousiasme des nouveaux switchers à l'image de Stance !
> 
> Je te souhaite de prendre bcp de plaisir avec ton nouveau jouet, c'est l'essentiel !



La plus mauvaise, est un habitué de mac depuis une décénie qui attends toujours et toujours et toujours.

Ceci dit bienvenue dans la communauté mac, puisse Apple avoir respect de celle-ci.

Tu veras qu' avoir un mac, c' est un premier pas vers le karma.


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (15 Novembre 2003)

Stance a dit:
			
		

> Un bémol : j'ai une connexion ADSL via Tele2 avec un modem USB (ils vont me le changer par un modem ethernet) et j'ai quand même voulu tester l'internet et ça ne fonctionne pas, en fait, j'ai l'impression que le modem USB n'est pas alimenté via le port usb2.
> Si vous avez des infos, juste comme ça, histoire d'essayer avant de passer à l'ethernet.



C 'est bizarre ca. As tu installe les drivers du modem pour os X?
De connaissance, je crois que les drivers pour modem usb ne sont pas installé contrairement aux modem ethernet.

a verifier...


----------



## Yip (15 Novembre 2003)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:
			
		

> C 'est bizarre ca. As tu installe les drivers du modem pour os X?
> De connaissance, je crois que les drivers pour modem usb ne sont pas installé contrairement aux modem ethernet.
> 
> a verifier...



Il n'y a pas de driver pour modem USB installés avec OS X d'après moi.

Par contre j'avais eu cette mauvaise surprise : le port USB de mon iBook palourde (de 2000) pas assez puissant pour alimenter mon modem ECI USB.

Je m'en suis sorti avec l'imac (qui depuis sert de serveur via Airport).

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est avec les nouveaux iBook (je voulais tenter l'installation sur mon Alu pour voir, avec un gros doute, donc je ne suis pas pressé de tenter ça).

Tu peux peut-être tenter à l'aide d'un hub USB alimenté...


----------



## Sebang (15 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : toujours pas eu le miens, je commence à désespérer !!



Moi non plus, pourtant censé avoir été envoyé le 6 et débité le 13 (et non pas le 31 Octobre comme ma banque me l'avais signalé)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans compter que le suivi de ma commande ne fonctionne pas (pas de trace d'activité) ni chez tnt, ni sur l'Apple Store, aussi bien sur PC, Mac 9/X, Mozilla Linux et Dreamcast et qu'Apple ne répond pas à mes mails vieux de plus d'une semaine (et que leur standard téléphonique est -toujours- occupé).... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que je l'aurai avant la ram (partie des usa hier), sinon ça fera mauvais genre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, J+16 sans iBook et toujours pas d'iBook G4 à la Fnac de Pau... C'est si perdu que ça Pau ou quoi ? Les livreurs trouvent pas sur la carte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les premiers commentaires me font saliver d'avance et l'envie monte de jours en jours !!


----------



## Lodoss (16 Novembre 2003)

Bien venu à toi Stance, je t'envie car moi c'est le papa Noël qui va me l'apporter mon iBook 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noël c'est toujours le 25 decembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pas le 25 novembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfuuuuueeee plus d'un mois à attendre


----------



## kokua (16 Novembre 2003)

Euh, un conseil : commande aujourd' hui pour l' avoir à Noël


----------



## Soba (16 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Euh, un conseil : commande aujourd' hui pour l' avoir à Noël



Je pense que tu es optimiste là ...


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2003)

Moouuuuuuai, moi ça fait plus de 2 semaines que j'attends !!!
bientôt 3 et ça commence à me courrir sérieusement, passez moi l'expression !!

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : 'vais pas êtes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 longtemps c'est moi qui vous l'dit !!


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Pas de test de benchs itunes ???


----------



## Philito (18 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pas de test de benchs itunes ???



non, seulement du calcul quantique, des simulations nucléaires et le rendering de finding nemo 2....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







il déchire cet ibook quand même, bench itunes ou pas !!!


----------



## njx (18 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, 
j'aurai le mein vendredi je vien de le commander a la fnac
je suis trop comtent se sera le premiere fois que je vais utiliser un mac !
j'espere que j'ai fait le bon choix!!!
@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Bienvenue à toi dans le temple des Macusers.

J' espère pour toi que la FNAC tiendra ses promesses !
Histoire, non pas de te désespèrer, mais de t' informer, consulte le forum &gt;matériel&gt;iBook&gt;iBook et livraison

petit lama


----------



## nicky (18 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'étais en rendez-vous !
Je reviens dans mon bureau et il était là dans ce carton ridiculement petit mais tout ce qu'il y a de pro

Après une inspection sommaire, il a l'air nickel.
Plus réactif que mon Tibook, moins beau aussi mais très mignon.
OS X3 installé, uniquement les logiciels à installer. Le système prend environ 5 Go.

Je découvre Panther et vous tiens aware


----------



## Soba (18 Novembre 2003)

Bienvenue à toi !!!
Esperons que la fnac tienne ses promesses en effet ... je sais pas quel modèle tu as commandé, mais sa disponibilité est passée de 2/4 jours à 2/3 semaines.
Mais bon, soyons optimistes et croisons les doigts.

Et puis, il te reste tjrs la solution de devenir moine tibétain ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On arrivera bien un jour à l'illumination spirituelle ... qui viendra sous forme d'un petit carton


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Veinard !!!
Petite info même si tu l'as déjà posté quelque part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand l' as tu commandé ?


----------



## nicky (18 Novembre 2003)

Applestore

C'est un irelandais en +


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Euh pas où ? mais Quand ?


----------



## Blogiver (18 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> OS X3 installé, uniquement les logiciels à installer. Le système prend environ 5 Go.



Petite question: c'est la 10.3 ou la 10.3.1 ? Par ailleurs, Apple installe-t-il toujours la dernière version de l'OS (avec correctifs) sur les machines livrées via l'Apple Store ?


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Je suppose que c' est la 10,3,0 puisqu' ils ont été " shiiped " avant la mise à jour.
De toute façon à l'install la mise à jour sera autoùmatique ( via le net ).

Précaution, ne branche pas de dique FW tant que tu n'as pas fait la màj.


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Pourquoi je n'ai pas un ibook 800 ?
Sir.


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'aurai le mein vendredi je vien de le commander a la fnac
> je suis trop comtent se sera le premiere fois que je vais utiliser un mac !
> j'espere que j'ai fait le bon choix!!!
> @+



Heuuu j'veux pas jouer les oiseaux de mauvaises augures mais je crois que tu es optimistes si tu penses obtenir ton Ibook en moins d'1 semaine !! je crois qu'ils t-ont balancé un argu commercial en sachant qu'il ne tiendrai pas leur délai !!
Mais je me trompe peut-être enfin j'espère

@+


----------



## Souriceau (18 Novembre 2003)

Je dirais même que si tu l'as en moins d'une semaine en passant par la Fnac alors que nous qui l'avons commandé directement chez Apple on attends 3 semaines pour l'avoir... je fait un putain de scandale chez Apple !


----------



## nicky (18 Novembre 2003)

C'était le 31/10

Livré avec 10.3


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Soit 18 jours, a tu n' as pas battu le record !


----------



## mams (19 Novembre 2003)

Je ne voudrais pas faire de mal à ceux qui ont commandé sur Apple Strore, mais en ce qui me concerne :
- Commandé à la FNAC Jeudi 13/11
- Livré par la FNAC Lundi 17/11

Config standard Ibook / G4 / 933

Désolé


----------



## njx (19 Novembre 2003)

mams a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas faire de mal à ceux qui ont commandé sur Apple Strore, mais en ce qui me concerne :
> - Commandé à la FNAC Jeudi 13/11
> - Livré par la FNAC Lundi 17/11
> 
> ...



donc il y a de forte chance que je l'ai 2 jour apres l'avoir commander ou 3 du moins


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Heeeeuuuuu la ça fait super mal !!!

@+


----------



## azerty (19 Novembre 2003)

..et il aime bien  retourner le revolver dans la plaie ...


----------



## Soba (19 Novembre 2003)

mams a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas faire de mal à ceux qui ont commandé sur Apple Strore, mais en ce qui me concerne :
> - Commandé à la FNAC Jeudi 13/11
> - Livré par la FNAC Lundi 17/11
> 
> ...



Ben j'ai commandé le mien Jeudi aussi ...
Et il a été expédié aujourd'hui, et il devrait arriver demain ou après demain.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un petit 933 tout beau tout chaud !!
(Dsl de remuer le couteau ds la plaie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Imaginez qu' à la Fnac Belge, il y a plus de mac exposé.
La Fnac est devenu le fast-food de la culture.
Agitateur culturelle ... ???


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Re à Semac et autres Tibétains

Soyons prétencieux, histoire de soigner notre égo mit à mal depuis queques jours ...

Chèrs vous tous qui avez reçu votre iBook récement dans des délais raisonables,
remerciez et prostèrnez vous devant le Temple des Moines Tibétains qui,
par leurs méditations transendentales ( je m' égare ),
qui à force de râler au fait entendre à Apple leurs façon de penser ...

Et que la force soit avec ces moines ( à défaut d'iBook ).

Karma -------&gt;



Temple ------&gt;



Moi -----------&gt;


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

> La Fnac est devenu le fast-food de la culture.



Ca fait un ptit moment nan ?


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Ouais mais maintenant les OGM sont autorisés en Europe, ca va pas améliorer les choses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OGM : Ordinateurs générés par M$
( quelqu'un peut trouver une autre signification )


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Yes je me félicite, cest mon 100è message.

Question :
comment je fais pour utliser Final Cut qui fonctionne sur 10.2, alors  que je suis toujours sur 10.15 ?

Réponse :
J'attends encore et toujours mon iBook et 10.3


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

c dingue le nombre de ch'tit nouveau qu'a atiré l'ibook G4


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

et pourtant je suis macgen depuis des lustres mais jamais enregistré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




89 premier contact réel avec mac, 94 plus de tirelire mais un mac à moi, et depuis toujours pas de tirelire mais plusieurs mac's


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Re à Semac et autres Tibétains
> 
> Chèrs vous tous qui avez reçu votre iBook récement dans des délais raisonables,
> remerciez et prostèrnez vous devant le Temple des Moines Tibétains qui,
> ...



OUUUuuuiiiiiiii Prosternez vous devant ce temple de sagesse et de RRRrrroooooggggnnoggnnnnooonnnn
Nous humble Tibetain faisons tout notre possible pour que vous soyez livré en temps et en heure par la Pomme du péché !!

@+


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Félicitation Kokua pour ton passage des 100ème cieux !! 
te voici devenu moyen Tibetain !!

@+


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Ben moi mon premier mac je l'ai eu il y a 9 ans un LC 475 !!! une éspèce de bête !!
C'est moi lointain que toi Kokua Mais j'suis moins vieux aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

ouais qui qui c' est qui est passé ce matin, at least ...


























































































































































































































karma, j' arrive ...

Bon 22 jours qui dis mieux, ...

J' vais peut être me calmé, allez un bon pt café,
je déballe et vous aurez les impression plus tard, le temps de goûter mon plaisir, 22 jours quand même ...















PS Ca rame le site aujourd' hui


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

ooooohhhhhhooooOOOooooOOOO la chance moi j'en suis à 20 jours !
Je tiens le bon bout alors enfin j'espère l'avoir aujourd'hui !!

Bon raconte Kokua !!!

@+


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Allllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez raconte !!

@+


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Veilliesse, sagesse, ...
tous les élements pour être un bon moine Tibétain
( à défaut d'être bon en orthographe ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que le soleil illumine bientôt ton âme comme il illumine aujourd' hui la mienne

Moyen Lama





PS Utilises tu encore to LC, pour ma part mon 630 fait encore des merveilles malgré ses 36 Mo, 350Mo et 33MHz.
Par contre mon TRS, 16 Ko, pas de disque dur, 4MHz, il est à la maison de retraite


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Euuuh non mon LC 8mo 80 mo 25mhz pas de coprocesseur arythmétique bref ça rame sévère !!

@+


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, je m' appelles APPLE STORE, et je vais encore vous faire patienter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, je dois aller bouloter, je prends mon iBook avec moi au studio, et je ferais mon bilan tout à l' heure.

Mais la première, mitiguée.

Entre un aspect pro et un jouet ( sutout le câble de téléphone ).
Pac contre le boitier seul, face au coquillage ( beauty case ) fais assez pro, j' ai juste peur qu' il sallisse vite ( surtout sur les reposes poignées ).

Courage, tiens bon, à tout à l' heure


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Merci !! aaaaahhhh j'ai hâte !!!

@+


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

oki doki, me revoilà avec MON IBOOK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les impressions:

y'a pas dire par rapport à ma beauty case ( coquillage, palourde, ... ), il fais plus pro, il est plus petit ( fin ).
Le clavier est différent mais je n'arrive pas à lui donner une impression pro.
Comme je le prévoyais, les soutiens aux poings sallisent terriblement vite, mais cette saleté part aussi vite qu'elle est arrivée.
L' aspect extérieur est bien sans plus.
L' intérieur dénote, là on est sûr de l' entrée de gamme.
Le pad est comme l' ancien, bien.
Par contre le clic, aaaarrrghhhh, beurk, il fait trembler l' ensemble intérieur. Sur la première génération, c' était mieux pensé et plus solide.
L' écran est très bien, pas de pixel mort, lumineux, net ( du moins pour ce prix), le micro, quoi qu'insignifiant est assez puissant.
Le son est bon mais pas très puissant.
La où j'ai des craintes, c' est dans la fermeture ( serrure ) et surtout la charnière.
Le mange disque est super et silencieux.
L' iBook chauffe, certes ... Tièdement. Et uniquement sur la partie gauche.
Comme je l'ai déjà signalé, les composants externes sont cheap's en particulier l' adaptateur et le câble téléphonique, le câble secteur ( partie Book ) craint.

La surprise, c' est la bête en action.
Le duo G4/Panther rend mon ibook plus véloce que mes PM.
Tant que le DD n' est pas trop mit à contribution.
Les 258 Mo suffisent pour une petite utilisation ( net, bureautique, ... ).
Le réveil est instantané, les pages safari s' affichent instantanément ( sauf le forum qui traine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Le plus flipant, ce sont les pdf, INSTANTANÉ.
Exposé est une fonction étonnante, comme pas mal d'autres nouvelles fonctions que je dois encore découvrire.

Bref en conclusion.
Le nouvel iBook, c' est comme un mercedes avec un chassis de coccinelle. Pour ce prix le rapport qualité/prix tient la route mais çà ne m' empêchera pas de prendre l' applecare dans quelques mois.

Moyen lama












PS : Oh Grand Lama Semac, j' ai retouvé l' appétit, la digestion, l' envie...
Je crois que je vais enfin bien dormir cette nuit


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

Encore un petit plus et pas des moindre

.... le silence ....

maintenant j' entends les mites volées


----------



## ficelle (20 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le clic, aaaarrrghhhh, beurk, il fait trembler l' ensemble intérieur. Sur la première génération, c' était mieux pensé et plus solide.



clique avec le pad, c'est bien plus agreable


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2003)

tien un ibook G4 m'est passé dans les mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon je préfère quand même mon alu 12"


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

Question d' habitude,

d' ailleurs sur le nouvel iB, je clique sur la tranche mais çà marche pas


----------



## Blogiver (20 Novembre 2003)

et dire qu'il va encore me falloir patienter avant de découvrir tout cela....


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Je suis très fier de toi oooOOOhh moyen Lama !!
tu as retrouvé le droit chemin !!
maintenant c'est moi qui vais perdre patiente !!
j'en peux plus d'attendre ce maaaaaaaaaaaac !!

@+


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Arrête ton suplice j'vais pleurer il a l'air tellement bien !!

@+


----------



## nicky (20 Novembre 2003)

Me voilà maintenant à 4 jours d'utilisation et je vous livre mes impressions:

Esthétique : extérieur très cool, intérieur on dirai du lego (je retombe en enfance)

La machine : agréable malgré un petit écran. Notablement plus rapide que mon Ti 550, mais j'ai en plus 128 Mo de ram (640 contre 512).

Très silencieux. J'ai entendu hier le ventillo pour la première fois et je dois dire qu'il n'a rien à voir avec le turbo réacteur du TI.

Il ne chauffe pas trop, parcontre la souris BT tièdit après quelques heures d'utilisation et ça c'est pas cool.

OS X.3.1 très bien sauf que je ne peux pas imprimé avec la laser 1200 d'HP USB (la deskjet 930 marche nickel via rendez-vous).

C'est le gros point noir, qui s'il ne se règle pas très vite, va m'obliger à passer sous X.1 ou X.2 !!!

Voilà,

Des questions ?


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

J'ai eu mon Apple Center ce matin !! ils m'ont dit que mon Ibook n'arriverait que la semaine prochaine !!!!
kokua t'es tout petit avec tes 22 jours d'attente !! moi je vais arriver à 25 ou 26 jours !!! voir plus ils sont même pas sur de pouvoir me livrer milieu de semaine prochaine !!!

@+


----------



## Souriceau (20 Novembre 2003)

Bon... je commence à voir le bout du tunnel ! Le miens est à 40 minutes de chez moi et "out for delivery"... Cela signifie qu'il arrive non ?

Heureusement y'a le rugby pour me tenir compagnie sinon je serais en train de tourner en rond chez moi !

Aller petit livreur... va livrer bonheur va !


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Heureux soit Souriceau !!
moi je dois attendre encore 1 semaine, bouhouhouhouhoooouuuuuu

@+


----------



## azerty (20 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> kokua t'es tout petit avec tes 22 jours d'attente !! moi je vais arriver à 25 ou 26 jours !!! voir plus ils sont même pas sur de pouvoir me livrer milieu de semaine prochaine !!!
> 
> @+



       ..hé hé, on comprend pourquoi ton avatar tire un nez long comme ça ...


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

vi et plus j'attend plus il s'allonge !! mais tusais ce qu'on dit : grand nez grande 
amis de la poésie bonjour !!

@+


----------



## tungchao (20 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Des questions ?



Pour tous ceux qui ont la chance de l'voir entre les main, des petites photos de la bête en plein action (!) Ce serait très cool


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

ohh ouai des photos !!!

@+


----------



## Souriceau (20 Novembre 2003)

Je l'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!
Yepaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !
Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
En plus livreur aimait le rugby !!!!

Non sérieux, LA première impression, texto : "mais il est tout petit le carton ? Ils m'ont pas envoyé un 12" au moins ?!!!! " puis à l'ouverture : "non mais ils ont fumés ce qui trouvent que ça fait toc et voir même LEGO !!!"

Je le trouve superbe... toutes mes peurs sont balayées.

Bon mais le supplice n'est pas finit : pas le temps de tout installer avant d'aller au boulot donc je ferai tout ce soir.... 
Je vous livrerai donc mes premières impressions à l'essai demain... (ou plutôt dans la nuit lol)

Enfin en conclusion : pour ceux qui ont peur de la qualité des plastiques etc... Bah je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec tous les avis négatifs donnés jusqu'à présent... comme quoi c'est une affaire de goûts !  

PS : j'ai pas d'appareil phot numérique donc si je prends des photos ça sera qualité webcam...


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

Aaaaaaaarrrrgghhhh j'ne peux plus de voir des heureux et mo j'a toujouuuuuurs pas le mien !!

@+


----------



## Sir (20 Novembre 2003)

Peux t'on avoir des bench du ibook g4 800 avec Itunes svp ?
Merci


----------



## Mulder (20 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Peux t'on avoir des bench du ibook g4 800 avec Itunes svp ?
> Merci



Depuis le temps qu'on le demande.


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien un ibook G4 m'est passé dans les mains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ton porte-feuille, qu'est ce qu'il préfère ?


----------



## Sir (20 Novembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps qu'on le demande.




C'est pas drôle


----------



## Mulder (20 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle



Désolé.


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonne nouvelle

Apple, vu le grand nombre de plaintes,
fait un geste commercial envers
les clients ayant passés commande
sur AppleStore et dont la livraison est
supérieure à 20 jours.

Ces clients recevront par courrier
un bon d' achat pour un iPod gratuit

Posté par
 Apple cie, Cupertino, 04/01/04


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

PS lire la date à l' américaine
MM/DD/YY &gt; Mois, jou, année


----------



## Sir (20 Novembre 2003)

Kokua , tu es méchant avec ceux qui attendent leur ibook , c'est pas sympa pour eux .
Je compatis avec vous .


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

Non, je ne suis pas méchant avec ceux qui attendent,
je suis passé par là et c'est trop douloureux ...

Par contre, l' idée de geste commercial est bonne,
c' est à Apple de réagir, c'est Apple qui est méchant
avec nous, ... mais bon, on est encore loin de M$.


----------



## Sir (20 Novembre 2003)

Tu as lequel ibook Kokua ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Peux t'on avoir des bench du ibook g4 800 avec Itunes svp ?
> Merci



change de pseudo lol itunes man


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

iB G4 14 933 256 ( 658 bientot ) 60Go


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

aaaahh oui Kokua j'suis super d'ac avec toi !!
bien sur on me donne le choix entre un Ibook 14" et un PowerB 17" sans problême d'argent à votre avis !!
mais il faut prendre tous les critères en compte !!

@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> aaaahh oui Kokua j'suis super d'ac avec toi !!
> bien sur on me donne le choix entre un Ibook 14" et un PowerB 17" sans problême d'argent à votre avis !!
> mais il faut prendre tous les critères en compte !!
> 
> @+



 alu 15"... le 17" est bcp trop grand... sors le a la biblio ou dans le train... tu t'amuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique, vu tt les problemes qu'ils ont avec le 15" actuellement... le l'ibook 14"  est pas mal du tout


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

je suis d'accord avec toi mais c'était pour l'exemple !!!
le faire le plus marquant possible, mais je sais que tu l'avais compris, ce que j'écris est histoire d'intervenir et donc sans intérêt !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Soba (21 Novembre 2003)

Le grand jour est arrivé pour moi aussi !!!!!

Un petit iBook G4 933 a aterri chez moi !
Il est superbe ...
Je trouve que les plastiques sont de bonne qualité, pas magnifiques mais vraiment très raisonnables.
Installation de mac os X sans problème ... le truc c'est qu'il été préinstallé. Tant mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Réativité exemplaire, aucun ralentissement, du moins pr le moment et avec les logiciels que j'ai utilisé, càd pas beaucoup. (je ferai les benchs itunes quand j'aurai le temps, promis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ultra silencieux, seul le lecteur cd fait un peu de bruit, mais bon, il s'arrête vite.
Ben toutes mes impressions ressemblent un peu à celles déjà faites ...
Mais bon, l'ibook est vraiment une très bonne machine, avec un rapport cout/puissance/agrément/beauté/... (plus d'idées) incomparable.

Bref, pour tous ceux qui l'attende (je suis de tout coeur avec vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) votre attente vaut vraiment le coup. (Mais bon, 2 semaines ... c'est vrai que ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Sur ce, je vais approfondir mon test sur cette petite merveille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+. Soba.


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

merci de ta compation, mais moi j'en suis à 3 semaines visiblement je ne l'aurai pas avant la semaine prochaine et encore si tout va bien !!

@+


----------



## Ptit-beignet (21 Novembre 2003)

Coucou a tous, ca serait sympa des petits bench !
Je suis pas mal interesse par le 933 donc j'aimerai savoir ce qu'il a dans le bidon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Par exemple un cinebench2003 ? 
telechargeable sur versiontracker.com/macosx ou maxon.net.
Sinon des encodages itunes, benchs Quake3 ou UT2003 ca serait cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci
A +


----------



## Souriceau (22 Novembre 2003)

Bon alors me voilà de retour sur mon ibook pour vous donner mes impressions !!!

Ma config : ibook G4 933 640Mo 60Go et bluetooth

Alors au premier démarrage : installation très rapide (préinstallé) et tout qui marche du premier coup... Par contre honnêtement j'ai un peu de mal à faire la transition PC &gt; mac (pas que je n'arrive pas à me servir de mac OS, mais parce qu'il faut que j'apprenne où sont les choses etc...) et puis j'ai moins de logiciels sur le mac forcément !

Sinon une chose à laquelle je ne m'attendais pas et qui m'énerve un peu : pas de possibilité d'agrandir les fenêtre directement en plein écran... alors apparemment c'est parce que la mode du mac c'est de travailler avec tout un tas de fenêtre... mais moi c'est pas mon habitude ! (ceci dit je suppose qu'il doit exister des solutions !)

Pour la configuration du réseau et le partage de la connexion avec le PC... alors là c'est magique ! Une petite config fait sur XP (en même temps que l'installation de la carte réseau), ensuite je branche le mac et pouf... pas un seul réglage à faire, tout marche impeccablement... Là ça fait très très très plaisir !

J'ai découvert itunes avec plaisir. Les radios web marchent super bien, il lit les mp3 et cd sans problème... pas grand chose à dire, ça marche et ça marche bien. Ichat est sympa aussi. Pour la lecture des divx j'ai installé VLC qui marche mieux selon moins que quick time.

Maintenant pour ce qui est matériel :

Un peu déçu par l'écrran... pas un grand angle de vision... net mais les polices sont parfois pixellisées... enfin bref, ça ne me parait pas être le point fort de l'ibook loin de là !

Pour ce qui est des plastiques, j'ai déjà dit ce que j'en pense : moi j'aime beaucoup, et ma copine aussi. Pas de problèmes de finitions chez moi, pas de platique décallé ou de choses de travers.

Le clavier est très égréable à utiliser très souple. Par contre comme je l'avais lu, effectivement il s'enfonce un peu dans le haut quand on appuie mais rien de génant... c'est anecdotique.

Lecteur DVD : il prend les dvd et cd un peutard à mon gout (il faut vraiment enfoncer le disque) et il est un peu brillant.

En parlant de bruit : impressionant : on n'entend pas l'ibook fonctionner...

Côté chaleur : il tiédit un peu quand on le sollicite beaucoup, mais rien de désagréable. Je l'ai en ce moment sur les genoux, je suis en short, et je ne suis pas brulé...

Les enceintes... bon si comme moi vous êtes branchés son, elles vous feront bien rire... disons que ça fait un peu son de réveil. Par contre avec un casque pas de problème, le son est très bien.

Voilà voilà... je pense que j'ai fait le tour...

Pour conclure : j'en suis très content, j'attends juste de m'habituer à macOS et d'utiliser un peu plus le potentiel de la bête pour être entièrement satisfait.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (22 Novembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai des photos en long en large et en travers d'un g4 12" mais j'ai oublié le câble usb chez ma belle mère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous les donne demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ +++


----------



## jeromemac (22 Novembre 2003)

Stance a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la la la....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BIENVENUE et MERCI pour témoignage, ça change des raleurs eternelles de ce forum....


----------



## Sebang (22 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci de ta compation, mais moi j'en suis à 3 semaines visiblement je ne l'aurai pas avant la semaine prochaine et encore si tout va bien !!



Je vois que je ne suis pas seul...
Commandé le 31 Octobre, parti de Taiwan le 3 Novembre et toujours pas arrivé.
Il est à Bordeaux depuis Jeudi et je devrais peut-être l'avoir Lundi (100km en 4 jours, j'ai jamais vu pire).

Mais, nouveau rebondissement, sur le site de TNT, il parait que mon adresse est incorrecte !!
Alors là, c'est la meilleure, surtout qu'ils ne travaillent pas le Samedi et donc impossible de les contacter avant Lundi matin...

Je pousserai un gros "ouff" de soulagement lorsque je l'aurai enfin entre les mains, mais pour l'instant, je ne l'espère pas avant un bon moment...

Y'a moyen d'aller le chercher moi-même à Bordeaux ou c'est juste un entrepot absolument interdit au public ?

Ceci dit, quand je l'ai, petit comparatif en perspective entre iBook G3 800 et G4 800 (bruit, chaleur, détails), avec plein de joulis photos en gros zoom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions pour l'instant, je sais que je ne l'aurai pas Lundi, surtout que je suis très peu souvent chez moi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, quand je l'ai, petit comparatif en perspective entre iBook G3 800 et G4 800 (bruit, chaleur, détails), avec plein de joulis photos en gros zoom.


----------

